

Germany plans to make sending colleagues work emails after 6pm illegal - i0exception
http://metro.co.uk/2014/10/02/germany-plans-to-make-sending-colleagues-work-emails-after-6pm-illegal-4889633/

======
byoung2
While it would be nice to not have to answer any work emails after work hours,
I'm not sure government is the right place to accomplish this. It would be
better as a company policy to train people to not send work emails, rather
than risk prosecution. Sometimes work emails after hours can be pleasant, e.g.
we just closed another round of funding, or we just hit profitability.

